# Where can I buy cosmoline? Seeking long-term storage.



## Bravo77 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get some cosmoline...the real WWII stuff. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Midway USA and Brownells both used to sell it.

If you can find any, get it while you can, the manufacturer is no longer making it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there some historical reason you need the old Cosmoline? The newer formulations are superior and easier to remove.

http://www.commercialforms.com/Detail.bok?no=172

Note: Have not used either product. I am going strictly by what I've read or have been told. Genuine Cosmoline is supposed to be difficult to remove.

http://www.6mmbr.com/corrosiontest.html


----------



## Bravo77 (Jul 3, 2011)

bruce333 said:


> Midway USA and Brownells both used to sell it.
> 
> If you can find any, get it while you can, the manufacturer is no longer making it.


Thanks Bruce. I just stumbled on a site called "cosmoline direct". They sell the cosmoline I'm looking for....they refer to it as cosmoline rust-veto 342 (industrial grade). I think I will stock up per your suggestion. Have a great 4th!


----------



## Bravo77 (Jul 3, 2011)

Packard said:


> Is there some historical reason you need the old Cosmoline? The newer formulations are superior and easier to remove.
> 
> Cosmoline Spray
> 
> ...


Packard, thanks also for the 411. I think this cosmoline Rust-veto 342 is a newer version (formulation) of the WWII cosmoline.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Packard said:


> Genuine Cosmoline is supposed to be difficult to remove.


I've never had any trouble removing it. I use a home made mixture called Ed's Red and it comes right off.


----------

